# Snarf's Diet



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Since some of you seemed interested in Snarf's vet's diet recommendations, I wanted to post an update. Note: I am not an expert; this info is based on my interpretations of the vet's info and the ratios are for Snarf and i have NO idea what the true protein/fat/fibre rations are. And I decided to move No Caps Tuesday to Sunday to make it easier to type quickly...

the food:
- canned catfood - highest quality i could find: beware of beef stew as i think it may be too rich? snarf barfed it all up the night i tired it
- veggies...as i wanted variety, i used a frozen asian mix: peas; peppers; carrots; broccoli;
- kibble soaked in an equal amount of water
- crickets and mealies

the process: i make enough for three days at a time
- soak three servings of kibble in equal amount of water
- defrost/cook veggies and chop finely - about half to full tsp per serving
- decide on canned catfood: because of the beef stew reaction, i mix it with a turkey-based
- mix together (you can puree - i just mix so there's chunks): DO NOT SMELL IT!
- ratios for three servings: 1/3 soaked kibble; 1/3 veggies; 1/3 canned food or so???
- i freeze teaspoons of the canned food on a baking sheet, then dump them in a bag and label/freeze so i can vary his diet day-to-day

mealtime: 
- in Snarf's bowl, i put a serving of dry kibble in the evening; then right before i go to bed, i put out a heaping tsp-ish of the mix - BESIDE his kibble so he will likely eat at least something
- i also hide dried apples in his dig dish (1 tsp); 3-4 of his fave kibble around his cage; I put out a small dish of fruit salad: 1 tsp of different fruits, cottage cheese (1/4 tsp), veggie baby food

i started doing this a week ago and have found great success - so far (how can you really tell if a diet is successful?) and besides the one 'barf night' Snarf has been eating more and more every night and has actually been trying the 'fruit salad' and any new foods i put in that dish...last night he ate every piece of food in his cage - he never does that!!

k...this post is now longer than enough...if i bored you to tears, you should've stopped reading a while ago, doncha think? if you have advice, questions, concerns...please let me know...i'd rather do this publicly so i can have more eyes looking at it for flaws in my master plan!!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

It seems to me like Snarf has a very good mama to be getting a special food mix that you have to cook as well as gut-loading crickets just for him (he is your only hedgeog, right?). He better appreciate it


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

leopardhedgehog said:


> It seems to me like Snarf has a very good mama to be getting a special food mix that you have to cook as well as gut-loading crickets just for him (he is your only hedgeog, right?). He better appreciate it


If hissing, popping, jumping and huffing and puffing like a steam engine are indications of gratitude, Snarf is VERY appreciative. :roll:

Forogt to add before: I am also planning - long term goal- to cut down on kibble and canned food and replace with fresh cooked meat as much as possible. I just have to find a way to ensure the proper nutrients ARE there (those bags and cans have looooong lists of stuff) and provide something with the crunch of kibble to keep his teeth healthy.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he actually eats apples? what other fruits does he eat?

Sweetie was eating carrots and then he went orangish. i've excluded it for now.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Only dried apples...and the vet said dried fruit can only be a treat cuz all the goodness is dried out of them and only sugar remains...

Last night, for the first time EVER, he ate real fruit: i put a 1/2 tsp squash on a plate, along with little bits of banana chips and a tsp or so of watermelon...licked dry this morning!!! Yay!! I think varying his diet is encouraging him to try new things...i've put out watermelon 3X this week but last night...finally...he ate it. he used to love banana chips (i just break them into pieces too small to get stuck in the roof of his mouth) then starting not eating them, so i was quite happy to see they are 'on' again...but only as a treat...sugar = bad.

tonight, I am going to try cottage cheese (HUGE reaction when i put it down: he jumped off the wheel and leaped at it, tried a bit, then anointed) and mango and yam...hoping the cottage cheese will get him interested enough to at least give the veggies a sniff...usually he just ignores the whole thing.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! Snarf eats better than I do! :lol: 
How is his tummy reacting to all the new foods? That's a concern I've had, especially when I make Zoey's food, because I will use whatever veggies I have on-hand. She takes it well, but I think it's because I always use the same kibble mix as the base. There's not a huge change all at once. 
It sounds like he's enjoying your experiment.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

So far, so good: I figured it was the kibble base that saved me and his tummy, too. I was worried about changing veggies so often but then I considered that it works out to less than 1 tsp a day so pretty minimal. I do the same as you" whatever I have on hand, tho' I am aiming for more carrots/green leafy now.

I've been examining his poop even more than usual :roll: and it's been fine...a little softer at first but it's fairly firm now and consistent. I don't think I'm going to add any fibre unless something changes. We are giving him more mealies and crickets, too, so their bodyparts will help firm the poop. :lol: 

We had that one barfed-up meal...but I'm sure it was the richness of the Cowboy Stew...it smelled yummy to me :shock: so, likely was a little TOO good.  I mixed it with Turkey Stew last night and he ate everything so that's a good sign.

Unfortunately, he eats mostly early in the morning 4-5am? I think, so can't leave chicken out...I may try to feed him fresh meat before I go to bed so 11 or so. He usually eats a few bites on and off from 10-12pm.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> Only dried apples...and the vet said dried fruit can only be a treat cuz all the goodness is dried out of them and only sugar remains...


you can buy a dehydrator that would leave a lot of the goodness in. of course then you'll have to eat it yourself because getting an expensive dehydrator for a tiny hedgie might be seen as extravagant..


----------

